# rmi ClassNotFoundException  Stub-Klasse nicht gefunden.



## Smilies (13. Dez 2004)

Hallo,
ich sitze zur  Zeit an Java RMI und habe folgendes Problem. Ich hab inzwischen 4 verschiedene simple Beispielprogramme aus dem Netz und Büchern und letztendlich werfen alle Programme die selbe Exception:

AdderImpl.class ist die Stellvertreter-Klasse

java.rmi.StubNotFoundException: Stub class not found: rmiserver.AdderImpl_Stub; nested exception is: 
	java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: rmiserver.AdderImpl_Stub

java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: rmiserver.AdderImpl_Stub

...und noch bissel mehr

Aber jedesmal findet er den Stub nicht. Wieso? Liegt im Klassen-Verzeichnis, eingetrage im Classpath ist auch, SecuityManager sollte auch richtig geladen sein samt policy-Datei. (denk ich mal)


----------



## foobar (13. Dez 2004)

Hast du die Stubs/Skeletons auch erstellt?

```
rmic AdderImpl
```


----------



## Smilies (13. Dez 2004)

Natürlich...

Der Stub (und Skeleton) liegt im klassenverzeichnis, so wird er ja auch theoretisch über den classpath gefunden.
ich weis net  weiter!


----------



## foobar (14. Dez 2004)

Liegt der Stub auch im richtigen Verzeichnis? Hast du rmic auch aus dem richtigen Verzeichnis heraus aufgerufen?


----------



## Bleiglanz (14. Dez 2004)

Client

braucht X_Stub.class im Classpath UND das RemoteInterface

Server

braucht das auch

das sind normalerweise zwei verschiedene Maschienen, mindestens aber zwei völlig verschiedene classpaths



> iegt im Klassen-Verzeichnis, eingetrage im Classpath ist auch, SecuityManager sollte auch richtig geladen sein samt policy-Datei. (denk ich mal)


was ist das "Klassenverzeichnis"?

eingetragen in welchem "Classpath"?


----------



## Ilja (14. Nov 2005)

Bleiglanz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Client
> 
> braucht X_Stub.class im Classpath UND das RemoteInterface
> 
> ...




Eigentlich soll der Client OHNE Stub auskommen und diesen stattdessen vom Server über die Policy erhalten!?


----------



## Tokka (15. Nov 2005)

Zur info: Ab Java 5 braucht man die Stubs nicht mehr selber generieren, das passiert im Hintergrund.


----------

